# Health Insurance



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Where do you all get health insurance from?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

My full time employer


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Where do you all get health insurance from?


My guess is most that do this full time either don't have any health insurance or get it from their spouse's work coverage.
Like stated above, best to have a job where it's provided.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

The health care exchange. NC didn't set up their own so I use the federal exchange


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

grayspinner said:


> The health care exchange. NC didn't set up their own so I use the federal exchange


I was looking into that if I have to leave my job. Does it work well? Good benefits? How does uber pay work with how much you pay for insurance?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Uber/lyft is not my only income, but all my income is from 1099 work. 

The insurance plans available will depend on what state you are in. My plan is through blue cross blue shield and a good quality plan. 

Depending on you AGI & family size, you may qualify for a tax credit to assist with your monthly premiums. The only way to know what your credit will be is to apply. 

Because I'm self-employed, I get to deduct my out of pocket health insurance premiums


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

My day job.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> I was looking into that if I have to leave my job. Does it work well? Good benefits? How does uber pay work with how much you pay for insurance?


don't leave your job!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Medicare


----------

